# Paramedic School Without Accreditation Question



## floridamed224 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello everyone.  Hopefully this question is not already answered.  I looked around the site and couldn't find it.

I was looking at medic schools at work the other day and a co-worker recommended I try out the school he goes to.  The only thing is that his school is not CAAHEP accredited and thus I can not sit for the NREMT exam.  I mentioned this to him and he stated that as long as you complete the program and pay $300 you can sit for the NREMT exam.  I have never heard anything like that before but I wanted to check with the forum.  Is this true?  Also, is there anything a paramedic can do if they complete a non-accredited program and then wish to take the NREMT test to become a nationally registered paramedic?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 3, 2014)

No you cannot sit for hte NREMT exam if you graduate from there. Maybe if you jump through their hoops as a reciprocity candidate, but not until you do that. Contact NREMT monday and ask them.


----------



## polisciaggie (Aug 3, 2014)

Sounds sketchy.

"As previously announced, all Paramedic students who begin their education on or after January 1, 2013, and wish to obtain NREMT National EMS Certification at the Paramedic level must successfully complete their Paramedic education at an accredited program or one that is seeking accreditation sponsored by the Commission on Accreditation of Allied Health Education Programs (CAAHEP)."


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 3, 2014)

Are they doing the backdoor in thing..... Get you state certified and once you have a state license you can sit for the NREMT.... Or did they change that.


----------



## floridamed224 (Aug 3, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> Are they doing the backdoor in thing..... Get you state certified and once you have a state license you can sit for the NREMT.... Or did they change that.



That's what I am wondering.  Can you do that?  Get your state certification and then sit for the NREMT?


----------



## floridamed224 (Aug 3, 2014)

I think I may have found the answer in one of their newsletters:

_Graduating from a program that’s not accredited means you won’t be eligible to take the NREMT national paramedic certification exam. Without national  certification, your job opportunities will be greatly reduced. The only way to be eligible to take the NREMT exam would be to start your Paramedic education over again at an accredited program._

If anyone knows of a way that I haven't found, please let me know.  Otherwise, I will be going with an accredited school.


----------



## Underoath87 (Aug 3, 2014)

What is their appeal?
Are they at least cheaper than accredited schools?
Or do they just push you through, basically regardless of performance, because they need the money?


----------



## floridamed224 (Aug 3, 2014)

Underoath87 said:


> What is their appeal?
> Are they at least cheaper than accredited schools?
> Or do they just push you through, basically regardless of performance, because they need the money?



They offer a $500 discount for where I work and the class schedule better fits my work schedule then other schools.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 3, 2014)

What is the name of the school.  I want to look up if they are seeking accreditation.


----------

